# Removing electronically limited top speed



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Is there a way to remove the electronically limited top speed?

I know on my car I don't have one thanks to Dinan, but I am wondering if someone has been able to code this on a non Dinan.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

How did Dinan remove the top speed limit on your car? What was the mod?


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

April1 said:


> How did Dinan remove the top speed limit on your car? What was the mod?


The Dinan tuning includes removal of electronic limiter. I have the stage 2 tune for N63


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Didn't they do soimething like this in the old F10 coding thread (the first one before this forum was open)? I could be mistaken but I believe I read something about it.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Possibly this VMAX value in the DME module? Never tried it so not tested..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> Possibly this VMAX value in the DME module? Never tried it so not tested..


That would be my guess too. One way to check may be to add S231A DELETION VMAX to the FA (VO) and then code the DME, and see what VMAX = 255 changes to.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> That would be my guess too. One way to check may be to add S231A DELETION VMAX to the FA (VO) and then code the DME, and see what VMAX = 255 changes to.


I tried that just now. Esys didn't allow me to calculate FP with SA231 added to VO.

System error - Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 231

Possibly restricted to M vehicle coding?


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

miotoo said:


> I tried that just now. Esys didn't allow me to calculate FP with SA231 added to VO.
> 
> System error - Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 231
> 
> Possibly restricted to M vehicle coding?


Is this error typically common to missing FA elements found on M Cars?

Has anyone tried coding an M6 now they are on US streets?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@StealthPilot = Since you had the Limiter removed by Dinan, please read and advise what your current VMAX setting is for comparison.

We should be able to compare this with the value on an U.S. M-Sport, and a U.S. Non M-Sport and see differences with all three, if this is in fact the Limiter value.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> I tried that just now. Esys didn't allow me to calculate FP with SA231 added to VO.
> 
> System error - Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP: SALAPA 231
> 
> Possibly restricted to M vehicle coding?


Thanks for testing this for me...not sure why it didn't take. You may be right in that it requires a M Car, or has some other dependency we don't know about.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> @StealthPilot = Since you had the Limiter removed by Dinan, please read and advise what your current VMAX setting is for comparison.
> 
> We should be able to compare this with the value on an U.S. M-Sport, and a U.S. Non M-Sport and see differences with all three, if this is in fact the Limiter value.


Will do. I am away till Weds but will check Weds am.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Guys if anyone in the NYC area wants to look into the difference of M-Car settings, there is a new M6 owner here who is looking for coding help in new York.

http://www.6post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=709035


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Guys if anyone in the NYC area wants to look into the difference of M-Car settings, there is a new M6 owner here who is looking for coding help in new York.
> 
> http://www.6post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=709035


DreamCar & cn555ic are in his neck of the woods. Maybe one of them can get it done. Hell, I'm tempted to fly up from H-Town just play with a F12/F13 M. :wow:


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> DreamCar & cn555ic are in his neck of the woods. Maybe one of them can get it done. Hell, I'm tempted to fly up from H-Town just play with a F12/F13 M. :wow:


Yes it will also give us the ability to see what is going on with the M HUD.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

btw I'm pretty sure Japanese spec cars don't have speed limit(never tested lol) and my car's DME says:

VMAX-codierung: Wert_02

it did not have VMAX as in miotoo's screenshot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Losco said:


> btw I'm pretty sure Japanese spec cars don't have speed limit(never tested lol) and my car's DME says:
> 
> VMAX-codierung: Wert_02
> 
> it did not have VMAX as in miotoo's screenshot.


Can you post a picture of yours like miotoos's showing the full Function Name and Value?


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Can you post a picture of yours like miotoos's showing the full Function Name and Value?


sure, here you go.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Losco said:


> sure, here you go.


Interesting. Thanks man.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Who is going to volunteer to test it after you guys figure it out lol.

BTW what is the top speed of a non M 535i ?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

We can also test if the parameter works by setting a lower limit from the list eg. 210 km/h (~130mp/h). That should be easier to achieve even by the more modest models..


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

First: I am a noob
second: a M5 F10 owner
Third: I think I successfully read out my car using ENET cable and E-sys 3.18.4 and 2_46.3 psdzdata 

However, I am a bit overwhelmed .. can't see the trees through the wood..

What I did before was buying this DVD unlock to be able watching DVD / TV while driving;

But next step is:
to remove my electronic speed limiter.

Now I tried to find this CAS / DME module but can't find it
what am I missing and is there somebody willing to help me out?

Thanks

Nas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasmo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First: I am a noob
> second: a M5 F10 owner
> ...


Are you able to connect with E-Sys and Read the VCM? If so, there should be a module called [CAF DME].


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you able to connect with E-Sys and Read the VCM? If so, there should be a module called [CAF DME].


Sure I followed the guide and no errors so far, but can't see this module you mentioned;










Picture attached


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

Details for screenshot; 
I am not connected anymore ..
if needed I can connect again;

I have e-sys working with parallels 7 on macbook pro, but tested the cable, could read everything without an error so far ..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasmo said:


> Sure I followed the guide and no errors so far, but can't see this module you mentioned;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look in DME2 [12] and DME2 [13] for VMAX setting.


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Look in DME2 [12] and DME2 [13] for VMAX setting.


TY very much!!!!

found it!!










these are the values:










Any advice how to proceed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I think changing it to the max 326 would be 326 kph = 202.567009 mph. Can you change it, and post anther picture? I want to see what the Werte value is at 326.


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think changing it to the max 326 would be 326 kph = 202.567009 mph. Can you change it, and post anther picture? I want to see what the Werte value is at 326.


You mean this? :










I am not able to upload it now to my car because it is middle of the night ..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasmo said:


> You mean this? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werte=FF is what I was expecting. Yes, I think that effectively removes the limiter. I am puzzled that your default on an M5 was at 250, but maybe that is a Belgium thing.

I look forward to seeing what Stealth.Pilot's it set to, to see if the Dinan tune is also set to 326 / Werte=FF.


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Werte=FF is what I was expecting. Yes, I think that effectively removes the limiter. I am puzzled that your default on an M5 was at 250, but maybe that is a Belgium thing.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what Stealth.Pilot's it set to, to see if the Dinan tune is also set to 326 / Werte=FF.


Yes here in Belgium we aren't able to order performance package .. so limit is 250 :thumbdwn:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasmo said:


> Yes here in Belgium we aren't able to order performance package .. so limit is 250 :thumbdwn:


An M5 with no Performance Package and capped at 250 kmh / 155 mph...WTF?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

If we find that's all behind the 'electronic speed limiter', it's a major $$$ hit to the modders, I mean even bigger than when the 2 values for VIM were identified...


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Werte=FF is what I was expecting. Yes, I think that effectively removes the limiter. I am puzzled that your default on an M5 was at 250, but maybe that is a Belgium thing.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what Stealth.Pilot's it set to, to see if the Dinan tune is also set to 326 / Werte=FF.


In the spirit of chasing the bunny, I will upload mine tomorrow morning as soon as I get back home.

This is exciting news from Nasmo. US M5s are also limited to 250.


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

So what I did; I followed the guide for coding in E-sys;

I changed the value to 326
clicked the save button
Activated the FA
and selected the CAFD file
last step coded the FDL

everything went ok , except first try, when my engine was running, it was not accepted;
So engine off, all te steps again and then logs stated OK

Now I have to test it; But it seems so easy, that I cannot believe it;
In case my fear is grounded, where should I look further or for what do I look for in general?

Did I followed the right steps?

Now I started, I am so eager to learn more about e-sys ..
2 weeks holiday will be good time to read & learn


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

Bad news; :bawling:

My fear was grounded; I changed the values in DME and hit the road, 268 km/h on the HUD when my horses were put on hold meaning the 250 limiter is still in place;

So back to e-sys; I found also the VMAX setting tab in DME13, so I programmed both with same values, thinking they gave a conflict ;

But unfortunately it didn't worked out either; 

Reading the car out again, I noticed the values were changed to INPUT 9 and were C9

what should it mean? Dunno; car is driving just the same..

Any thoughts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasmo said:


> Bad news; :bawling:
> 
> My fear was grounded; I changed the values in DME and hit the road, 268 km/h on the HUD when my horses were put on hold meaning the 250 limiter is still in place;
> 
> ...


Well, that sucks. Can you post a pic of the DME 13 VMAX setting and also the INPUT 9 / C9 you mention?

We need to see Stealth.Pilots settings, which I think we will have today.

Also, since you have a M, you should try and add S231A DELETION VMAX to the FA (VO) and then code the DME, and see what both VMAX change to.


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that sucks. Can you post a pic of the DME 13 VMAX setting and also the INPUT 9 / C9 you mention?
> 
> We need to see Stealth.Pilots settings, which I think we will have today.
> 
> Also, since you have a M, you should try and add S231A DELETION VMAX to the FA (VO) and then code the DME, and see what both VMAX change to.


Will post screenshot later today;

S231A DELETION VMAX? Will lookup how to program this ; keep you posted
Are there possible dangers adding this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasmo said:


> Will post screenshot later today;
> 
> S231A DELETION VMAX? Will lookup how to program this ; keep you posted
> Are there possible dangers adding this?


Not that I am aware of. You want to follow the guide for Changing FA...then when you are done adding 231 to FA and writing the new VO to the car, you will select DME 12, and then CODE (Not CODE FDL), then do the same for DME 13. DO NOT SELECT CODE DEFAULTS...just "CODE".


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not that I am aware of. You want to follow the guide for Changing FA...then when you are done adding 231 to FA and writing the new VO to the car, you will select DME 12, and then CODE (Not CODE FDL), then do the same for DME 13. DO NOT SELECT CODE DEFAULTS...just "CODE".


Shawn I tried to code 231 into FA (using the guide which is pretty straight forward)

FAIL 









you asked for screenshot --> DME12:









Solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@nasmo; The error indicates it is dependent on some other VO Code...so maybe 231 is just not compatible with F-Chassis vehicles.

@Stealth.Pilot; Can you check your VO too and see if Dinan maybe altered it and and added any SA Code(s) to it? Hopefully you have a pre Dinan FA reference for comparison.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Losco; Just curious, but do you have SA 840 in your FA?


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> No identifier. But if your 0-60 times are in low 4 second range instead of 5 second flat, then you have Dinan. If your wheels spin under full throttle you have Dinan.


Just confirmed my car does not have Dinan... 5.3 was what I got, might have been a bit less, was trying to keep an eye on the speedo and road and timer....


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry no 840 option in my car, these are all SALAPA elements included:


1CA,1CC,1CD,223,245,248,2MK,2NZ,2PA,2VB,302,316,319,320,322,323,358,3AG,403,415,416,423,428,430,431,441,453,464,465,488,494,496,4L9,4M8,4MA,4NB,4UR,502,508,522,524,548,575,5AC,601,609,610,612,614,615,616,620,633,654,677,696,698,6AA,6AB,6FH,6FL,6NF,6NR,6VC,754,760,761,776,7ME,850,868,877,886,887,8KA,8S2,8S3,8SM,8TF,8TG,8TH,8TN,
8V1

Last night I kept searching without any luck, think I . we need someone pointing us in the right direction. (a tuner perhaps)


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Losco; Just curious, but do you have SA 840 in your FA?


I just checked, no 840. btw my car's M-sport.


----------



## Ray_S (Jun 29, 2012)

If I compare the coding options I guess Dinan re-flashed the DME, it does not look like we can disable the speed limiter w/ coding.. I also have a different menu - pull-down for VMAX with all kinds of values up to 255 (default in Germany), even with my latest M550dX model.... but still, I will also test adding 7ME - not putting much hope on it..

Werte_02 looks to me like a flashed software..

At least for Germany there are some rumours of 7ME becoming availble in the future also for M-Performance models, not just for M5, but not sure this will become true..


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

@shawnsheridan

Hi, i have a new f30 320d not the Best but Ok ;-)
i use esys an now i want to code my VMAX Setting... i found a Setting in Module 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=331309&d=1341186808

But i cant Write a anather Value ?! 240 kmh ... when i write a anathe value the car every show the 240 ...

what is the trick.. ?! 

THX a Lot for your Time

Kind Rega. Marcel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtec said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Hi, i have a new f30 320d not the Best but Ok ;-)
> i use esys an now i want to code my VMAX Setting... i found a Setting in Module
> ...


What are the last 7 characters of your BMW VIN #?


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

hi, ihave a litle trouble with esy... it give me no connection to car at time...

i hope the last coding wars ok ;-)

i write shortly ...


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just tried coding my 535 non M sport. It's limited to 130mph/210kph There is a pick list to change the speed and shows that it's coded successful, no errors. However, when I then check it, it defaults back to the old value, 210 and A4. 

I'm bummed because I would like to get it up to 150mph at least, not necessarily remove the limiter entirely, although that would be great


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

@griffin....

the same like me... i have absolutly the same problem... i can .... ;-))

THE ECU is write protectet i think...

@ shawnsheridan
the last numbers... ARE

***7602_DIAGADR10

Please send me a PM... i dont want my VIN write here ?!


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

... i forget ...

THX A LOT !!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The reason I asked for your guys VIN#'s, is I was checking your factory installed option codes, looking to see if it was speed limited in anyway, such as:

S118A Top Speed reduction
SRM2A Top Speed US/CDN

Neither of you have either of the above option codes, so that is not it. It also tells me that it is limited to 130 mph by default without any option code.

For M-Sport, the following Option is added to increase the default 130 mph speed limit:

S840A High speed synchronisation

This seems to change VMAX-Codierung from Wert_00 / Werte=00 to Wert_02 / Werte=02 to bring it to 155 mph.

So, can you FDL Code VMAX-Codierung to Wert_02 / Werte=02, and get it to stick? If the answer is no, then I suspect it's because the DME Modules are entirely different, and the non-M-Sport's cannot be coded to support the increased speed.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Shawn. I will give it one more try to make the 02/02 stick. Like I said it codes ok but when I verify that it coded ok it reverts back to 210/a4 :-(. I guess thats what I get for not getting the M sport. But I couldn't effort it. Oh well I feel like my car is inadequate now even though I just wanted to go 150mph for a few seconds just once lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Griffin 27 said:


> Thanks sean. I will give it one more try to make the 02/02 stick. Like I said it codes ok but when I verify that it coded ok it reverts back to 210/a4 :-(. I guess thats what I get for not getting the M sport. But I couldn't effort it. Oh well I feel like my car is inadequate now even though I just wanted to go 150mph for a few seconds just once lol


If you can't FDL Code it, try adding 840 to the VO and see if it will calculate FP and let you write the VO to the car. If it does, then CODE (Not FDL Code) the DME Module.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm not sure how to do that. I'll have to pm you for a step by step. Sounds kind of confusing. Lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Griffin 27 said:


> Hmm not sure how to do that. I'll have to pm you for a step by step. Sounds kind of confusing. Lol


It's not. Read this document for changing FA:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691

If it lets you put the 840 in there, then just highlight the DME ECU in E-Sys (The ECU itself, not the underlying CAFD entry) and right-click on it and select CODE.

When you use CODE, it codes the whole module using default values based on the VO.


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

hi...
its possible to code my car with 840 too ?
its okay when i change my FA...?

thx a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtec said:


> hi...
> its possible to code my car with 840 too ?
> its okay when i change my FA...?
> 
> thx a lot


You can try it. Worst case is it doesn't work.


----------



## mtec (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay...

i write now in FA... Calculate ok ... now i must go to my car... ;-)

Greetings ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtec said:


> Okay...
> 
> i write now in FA... Calculate ok ... now i must go to my car... ;-)
> 
> Greetings ...


Yes, but did you write the new FA to the car and code your DME ECU afterwards, and what were the before and after VMAX-Codierung settings?


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Received this response:


Hi,

The speed limiter is removed thorugh ECU reprogramming, We do not touch anything physical.

Best Regards,
Josh


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Griffin 27 said:


> Received this response:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Interesting. Still, that is different than Coding, so there is little hope I don't think.


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Guys very interesting posts here!

I would like to ask you something,

im trying to change the values when we go to read it again, the old values are still inside. Any idea how we can solve our problem?

We are working right now on a M5 F10 put the M Drivers Package code inside. Now trying to change DME2 12 and DME2 13.


Thanks for the help


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

tommyad said:


> Hi Guys very interesting posts here!
> 
> I would like to ask you something,
> 
> ...


Sorry tried that before on my M5 .. without result; It seems it does take the new code in these modules however after testing it rewrites the codes down from 326 km/h to **** value

I didn't try to code the VMAX in the EGS .. Will try this with the latest PSDZ data (thanks to shawn)

There must be a trick .. because the values / selectable fields are mentioning standard the 326 km/h option; this would be fine if the car could take it.


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah i read somewhere that in the EGS is also a code for the VMAX, cant remember where i read it can you post it here if you have the link?

Well what we are thinking right now is that maybe you can only change those values within the first 18 hours the car is running.

If we look at the EGS we can not find values for VMAX, can you send us the data? Or which CAFD data should we look inside for the VMAX code?

Im Thomas from PP-Performance, you might know us, we have a M5 here. tuned to 639.7hp and 824.7nm but still the VMAX inside.


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

I think its also in the CAS inside, but we cant read our CAS code because we are missing the CAFD file.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyad said:


> Yeah i read somewhere that in the EGS is also a code for the VMAX, cant remember where i read it can you post it here if you have the link?
> 
> Well what we are thinking right now is that maybe you can only change those values within the first 18 hours the car is running.
> 
> ...


You mean my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7053346&postcount=95

I think I also saw it in ICM too.

If you are going the route of modifying the VO, you likely need to VO Code more than just the DME, including the EGS, and ICM ECU's as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyad said:


> I think its also in the CAS inside, but we cant read our CAS code because we are missing the CAFD file.


Tell me which CAFD you need.


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You mean my post here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7053346&postcount=95
> 
> ...


Hi just tried to read the ICM but its not possible cause CAFD data is missing. any solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyad said:


> Hi just tried to read the ICM but its not possible cause CAFD data is missing. any solution?


So you need CAS and ICM? What is the Integration Level on the M5 and what PSdZData are you using?


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Tell me which CAFD you need.


we already put in the FA in the salapa 7ME.

I need:

CAF_0000067b-002_003_104

CAFD_00000069-008_002_019


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyad said:


> we already put in the FA in the salapa 7ME.
> 
> I need:
> 
> ...


PM Sent.

No Excuses now.


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> No Excuses now.


Thanks Shawn!

Gonna keep trying...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyad said:


> Thanks Shawn!
> 
> Gonna keep trying...


Ok. Good luck. If you figure it out, SHARE!


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> So you need CAS and ICM? What is the Integration Level on the M5 and what PSdZData are you using?


Mhh how you mean that? Integration level? PsdZ the one i got online


----------



## nasmo (Jun 27, 2012)

guys you are loosing me right now 

please keep me posted .. i do wnt this irritating limitter out of my M5


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

soo right now only in the ICS its accepts the changed codes.

We set the limit down but that didnt work, we tried again to write DME2 12 DME2 13 without success...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyad said:


> Mhh how you mean that? Integration level? PsdZ the one i got online


Well, in a nutshell...

When the car is programed, an ISTA/P Measure's Plan is executed based on the latest BMW Integration Level, aka I-Level or I-Step, (e.g. Integration Level F010-12-07-533 = ISTA/P 2.47.5). The I-Level itself will contain a minimum firmware level for each ECU. When the ISTA/P "Measures Plan" is executed, it looks at each ECU's firmware, and updates only those ECU's without the minimum firmware level required by the new I-Level. If your car's I-Level is fairly new, that could only be a couple ECU's. If the car's I-Level is a couple years old, it could be every ECU.

The PSdZData used by E-Sys is ripped from the ISTA/P DVD's and extracted from the .jetarch files (as is the SP-Daten for Exx Chassis). So for example, PSdZData 47.5 is ripped from ISTA/P 2.47.5.

Generally speaking, the PSdZData being used by E-Sys (e.g. 47.5) has to be equal to or a higher (newer) revision level than the ISTA/P version used to last code the car (e.g. <= 2.47.5), otherwise if the PSdZData is older, it will be missing some newer CAFD files.

Thus, based on your two missing CAFD Files, I suspect the PSdZData you are using is older than the Integration Level (ISTA/P) on the car. You should download the latest PSdZData.


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

One more thing, can it be that the reason why it dosnt accept the new codes is because the ECUs run over 18hours? This problem is known for the 750 ECUs that if they run over 18hours you are not able to change the codes.

When we change the FP to 7ME drivers package and we bring the car to BMW for an update, could it be that the VMAX will be open?


----------



## tommyad (Sep 14, 2012)

or can it be also a reason because the car has below 2000km and still not the first service? cause the launch control is not working in the car... so first get the first software update by bmw and then try it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyad said:


> One more thing, can it be that the reason why it dosnt accept the new codes is because the ECUs run over 18hours? This problem is known for the 750 ECUs that if they run over 18hours you are not able to change the codes.
> 
> When we change the FP to 7ME drivers package and we bring the car to BMW for an update, could it be that the VMAX will be open?


I haven't heard of this 18 hour issue. I have heard that things like S7MEA M Driver's Package require an FSC Code, but I have not been able to verify that.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

So here are the promised pictures of an F12 650i without VMAX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> So here are the promised pictures of an F12 650i without VMAX


Sweet! So how did you confirm it is actually removed?

These changes do not revert back to there original values either?

I do not see anything added to the VO, so no VO Changes? Or did you have 231 and deleted it, and then VO coded DME and GWS?

These are the only changes:

DME / VMAX-Codierung = Wert_03 / Werte=03
GWS / KOD_SP_VMAX_CCM_ID717 = cc_vmax_15 / Werte=0F

Although GWS on my M-Sport is already set to cc_vmax_15 / Werte=0F.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have not done that.
The vehicle has a power increase and no more VMAX.
It has not been made ***8203;***8203;in Dynan.
Yes VMAX is definitely gone.

That's all I know. thought maybe she brings forth.

The 750iL has also not VMAX is worth more and also 03


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> I have not done that.
> The vehicle has a power increase and no more VMAX.
> It has not been made ***8203;***8203;in Dynan.
> Yes VMAX is definitely gone.
> ...


Oh, I thought you coded it.

What does this mean:

It has not been made ***8203;***8203;in Dynan.

Sorry, I do not understand.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

No, it was not made at Dynan.
The tuning and VMAX distance were made in Germany.

Sorry, *** 8203; *** 8203, which is a Google translater error.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> No, it was not made at Dynan.
> The tuning and VMAX distance were made in Germany.
> 
> Sorry, *** 8203; *** 8203, which is a Google translater error.


Ok. IN germany as OEM BMW or by an after-market Tuner?


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. IN germany as OEM BMW or by an after-market Tuner?


This is the 750iL F02 without VMAX.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Griffin 27,

Try this. Add to FA S231A, then VO Code CAS, KOMBI, EGS, and DME. Let me know if that works.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> @Griffin 27,
> 
> Try this. Add to FA S231A, then VO Code CAS, KOMBI, EGS, and DME. Let me know if that works.


Or maybe not. I just tested 231 in my FA, and I could not calculate FP. Sorry.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@Griffin 27,

Instead of adding S231A, can you try adding 7MA, and then VO Code CAS, KOMBI, EGS, and DME. 

Let me know if that works.


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Will do. I'm in Florida at Disney world for the week. When I get back ill give it a try on Tuesday.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Griffin 27 said:


> Will do. I'm in Florida at Disney world for the week. When I get back ill give it a try on Tuesday.


Ok. Enjoy Wally World.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

7MA is added.
How do I make VO code?
Or what VO code?


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

VMAX has not changed, have max. 255km / h to choose from.
But the performance class is now: init value?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> 7MA is added.
> How do I make VO code?
> Or what VO code?


VO Code CAS, KOMBI, EGS, and DME.

To VO Code, highlight each ECU itself (NOT the underlying CAFD in the Subfolder), right-click on it, and select CODE (Not FDL Code).

When you VO Code, you are coding the entire ECU to a default condition based on the VO (FA), with all FDL Coding automatically set in order to support all Option Codes in the VO.

Understand though because it is coding the entire ECU to a default condition, all custom FDL Coding will be lost, and will have to be re-FDL Coded coded after the VO Coding (e.g. your KOMBI and CAS customizations).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> VMAX has not changed, have max. 255km / h to choose from.
> But the performance class is now: init value?


This is after VO Coding all the ECU's?


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, thank you all have coded.
Tomorrow will make a slightly faster test drive 
Try it with a M550d F11.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

yes after VO Coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> Ok, thank you all have coded.
> Tomorrow will make a slightly faster test drive
> Try it with a M550d F11.


SICK ride! :thumbup:


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

Really interested in removing the speed limiter. Any news?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it possible to code a different cars ncd file?

Coyote96 was nice enough to send me his ncd files for review. He has a 650 gc msport i have a 650gc non msport. I was looking through his dme and the only difference is that his vmax is at 240 and mine is at 210. The weird thing is that his dme ncd file has a different file name than mine, while his others match mine. 

What would happen if I loaded his fdl into my dme folder and fdl coded?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Is it possible to code a different cars ncd file?
> 
> Coyote96 was nice enough to send me his ncd files for review. He has a 650 gc msport i have a 650gc non msport. I was looking through his dme and the only difference is that his vmax is at 240 and mine is at 210. The weird thing is that his dme ncd file has a different file name than mine, while his others match mine.
> 
> What would happen if I loaded his fdl into my dme folder and fdl coded?


His CAFD is different because either his options are different enough that it warrants a different CAFD, or simply because his car is on a different Integration Level.

You will not be able to inject his .ncd into your CAFD if they are different. First you would need to change your CAFD to match his, then inject his .ncd, but I can't even speculate what impact that could have on the car.

And, even if doable, I think you will still find VMAX stuck at 210 for you.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> His CAFD is different because either his options are different enough that it warrants a different CAFD, or simply because his car is on a different Integration Level.
> 
> You will not be able to inject his .ncd into your CAFD if they are different. First you would need to change your CAFD to match his, then inject his .ncd, but I can't even speculate what impact that could have on the car.
> 
> And, even if doable, I think you will still find VMAX stuck at 210 for you.


So you don't believe him having a different CAFD means much when it comes to vmax? I thought it might of had something to do with it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> So you don't believe him having a different CAFD means much when it comes to vmax? I thought it might of had something to do with it.


I don't. Take your car in for Dealer Programming, and you will get a new CAFD if the DME firmware has been updated, but you won't get VMAX 240 along with it.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> His CAFD is different because either his options are different enough that it warrants a different CAFD, or simply because his car is on a different Integration Level.
> 
> You will not be able to inject his .ncd into your CAFD if they are different. First you would need to change your CAFD to match his, then inject his .ncd, but I can't even speculate what impact that could have on the car.
> 
> And, even if doable, I think you will still find VMAX stuck at 210 for you.


Completely off topic but just FYI, I was able to add my original 6WA CAFD to my 6WB Dkombi module by changing the file name in the SVT. I was then able to inject the .ncd file into it and fdl code it.

The 6WB completely rebooted and gave me many failures, but VO coding it brought it back to normal. I obviously wouldn't try this on the DME but I thought it was interesting that it allowed me to fdl code a different cafd file.


----------



## mateforrest (Oct 14, 2012)

;7408202 said:


> Completely off topic but just FYI, I was able to add my original 6WA CAFD to my 6WB Dkombi module by changing the file name in the SVT. I was then able to inject the .ncd file into it and fdl code it.
> 
> The 6WB completely rebooted and gave me many failures, but VO coding it brought it back to normal. I obviously wouldn't try this on the DME but I thought it was interesting that it allowed me to fdl code a different cafd file.


Hello djsaad1, do you think I could code my kombi, by rename the cafd files? Could you tell the correct ones for a BMW f10 ? As you know is for my swap to the 6wa.

Best regards.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was able to reach 162 mph in my 2013 M5 had to slow down caught up to some cars. But I thought the US cars were governed at 155mph?


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Tach is optimistic. GPS speed will be around 155-157mph , all F10 M5s are limited , only way to remove the speed limiter is to buy the M Drivers Package (not available in NA)


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

Any updates on this one?

I would be even satisfied if I could change it to the 255 km/h - 160 mph range... This 130mph restriction in the US sucks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> Any updates on this one?
> 
> I would be even satisfied if I could change it to the 255 km/h - 160 mph range... This 130mph restriction in the US sucks!


No. Seemingly not possible without some sort of FSC Code, or going to a Tuner like Dinan.


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Shawn again for your help!

Ok, that FSC Code, i guess you can't just get it from the dealer, right? Do you have any specific info for this?

Dinan? I heard lot about it, but didnt find any link to this company. You have any source?

Thanks!


----------



## Americanrider (Jul 17, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> For what it is worth, I was advised as follows from an Exx Coder:
> 
> "_On DME / DDE of E-Series cars the v_max coding can only be changed if the "Betriebsstundenzaehler" (= counter operating hours) is "0" - this is the case if the DDE / DME is brand new. Until early 2008 (software version of DDE / DME) it was possible to change the v_max coding of a DDE / DME also if "Betriebsstundenzaehler" > 0. Therefore the DME / DDE needs to be coded right after it was upgraded to a newer software version. This was quite good to increase the spee limit of ost US spec cars from 210 to 250 km/h. Unfortunately this backdoor was closed later...
> 
> I do not think that it is possible to change v_max coding via E-Sys the usual way (e.g. FDL coding)._"


If this is also valid for the F10, would it not work to put the "Betriebsstundenzaehler" to 0 and then do the DME modifications and then bring the "Betriebsstundenzaehler" back to normal/previous counter?

As far as I know there are tons of those people who can "manipulate" the distance counter of the car....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> Thanks Shawn again for your help!
> 
> Ok, that FSC Code, i guess you can't just get it from the dealer, right? Do you have any specific info for this?
> 
> ...


It is Option Code 7ME, and is for ///M Cars only as far as I know:

"M Driver's Package BMW M3; M5 (F10); M6 (F06/F12/F13); X5M; X6M; Z4M"

View attachment 7ME Bestellformular_englisch alle Modelle_März 2013.pdf


You could not find a link to Dinan? Really?

http://www.dinancars.com/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Americanrider said:


> If this is also valid for the F10, would it not work to put the "Betriebsstundenzaehler" to 0 and then do the DME modifications and then bring the "Betriebsstundenzaehler" back to normal/previous counter?
> 
> As far as I know there are tons of those people who can "manipulate" the distance counter of the car....


I don't know of anyone who has tried it on Fxx chassis.


----------



## Czozen (Jan 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is Option Code 7ME, and is for ///M Cars only as far as I know:
> 
> "M Driver's Package BMW M3; M5 (F10); M6 (F06/F12/F13); X5M; X6M; Z4M"
> 
> View attachment 371145


So there is the way to remove speed limit through "Unlock CD".

Do You know anybody who has this CD (from this "formular")?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, it is not possible.


----------



## mollet (Apr 26, 2014)

To write to "write protected" areas of the DME you eighter need a new DME with 0 Betriebsstunden(Workinghours) or you need the 256Bit Private Key or find a way to tell your DME that it has 0 workinghours.
Or find an Exploit so you can root the DME and extract the private key, if you found one, you may be a lucky guy and earn a lot of money from now on 

On the CDRom is just the already signed DME file (signed with private key by the M-Gmbh) what should be imported, the Ista System is connecting to the DME and doing the job encrypted.

For techies:
Its an AES256bit Encrypted Device and you need to sign the files with SHA256bit to import it, of course signing is only possible with the private key. (Maybe we should ask Geohot to do this)


----------



## fazooley (Jun 15, 2012)

You can easily over OBD clear the operating hours to 0, i do this with every customer who wants to pay to have their car done properly when performing odometer re-calibration

Frankie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fazooley said:


> You can easily over OBD clear the operating hours to 0, i do this with every customer who wants to pay to have their car done properly when performing odometer re-calibration
> 
> Frankie


Is that with ECU Explorer?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

User11052 said:


> Shawn: Just to verify, you know of no way to increase/disable to speed limiter on an F10 with more than 10 hours on it?


Not will coding, aftermarket tune could do it.


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

This software promises to change the running time in some (not all) DMEs, so then you will be able to change the max speed.

http://www.bmw-explorer.ru/?page_id=898&lang=en

It's quite expensive though, and I haven't found any cracks since it uses a USB Token in order to work


----------



## User11052 (Apr 21, 2015)

klil said:


> This software promises to change the running time in some (not all) DMEs, so then you will be able to change the max speed.
> 
> http://www.bmw-explorer.ru/?page_id=898&lang=en
> 
> It's quite expensive though, and I haven't found any cracks since it uses a USB Token in order to work


Unfortunately for me, I have the N63 motor, which absolutely nobody has been able to make a flash tune for.


----------



## THE.BIMMERMAN (May 26, 2017)

Any update on this? I am taking delivery of my 340xi M-Sport order in 2 weeks or so and am curious if anyone found a working method to delimit in the first 10 running hours. I ordered with staggered summers to have the higher limit just in case.

Thanks!


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

The reason for the 155mph speed limit is some of the tires selectable at the dealership OEM such as some cheap RFTs are rated for 168mph?

Also they probably realized a lot of the drivers who drive BMW think they are pro but at speeds beyond 155mph aren't. The only way to realize how pro they really aren't is crashing which could be easy depending on how tight a corner is. Anyone can grip most road corners at 40mph. At the BMW autocross events they host to promote their new vehicles the max speed is around 40mph. People might take this behavior and scale it all the way up to top speed resulting in a wipe out.

I would say 155mph is plenty fast but if you want to remove it for autobahn purposes where everything is basically straight and tires rated for 200mph+ then removing it is a good idea. I also assume the reason why the limit is not removed from non-M vehicle is that the braking distance is a lot worse than M vehicles so at speeds of say 186 it takes a lot longer stopping distance than the M version.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, it looks promising, and lets assume that the FDL coding sticks and works. What happens after DME has 10 hours on it and Dealer Programs the car resetting the coding back? I doubt then you can return it to 327 km/h. So, it may be fleeting success.


Hi,
Just did a new 340i, top speed works. Now over 10 hrs. If BMW updates the car, can anyone confirm the DME is still locked at the top speed?

TX


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Confirmed!*



spadae2 said:


> Hi,
> Just did a new 340i, top speed works. Now over 10 hrs. If BMW updates the car, can anyone confirm the DME is still locked at the top speed?
> 
> TX


So its confirmed. I coded a 340i VMAX, under 10 hours. He just had to updated the entire car. VMAX held  Now I have to FDL code the rest!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> So its confirmed. I coded a 340i VMAX, under 10 hours. He just had to updated the entire car. VMAX held  Now I have to FDL code the rest!


Just updating entire car does not mean every ECU was programmed. And you are positive that when car was updated, that DME specifically was targeted for new firmware and and flashed?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just updating entire car does not mean every ECU was programmed. And you are positive that when car was updated, that DME specifically was targeted for new firmware and and flashed?


The car is leased by a BMW SA, he confirmed today the DME was flashed during the update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> The car is leased by a BMW SA, he confirmed today the DME was flashed during the update.


Sorry, but I am just not buying it. If DME was flashed by dealer, then it inheratenly gets encoded (VO Coded) afterwards, and the factory coding is Speed Limited. There is no way it can be VO Coded by dealer and somehow retain your custom FDL Coding.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I am just not buying it. If DME was flashed by dealer, then it inheratenly gets encoded (VO Coded) afterwards, and the factory coding is Speed Limited. There is no way it can be VO Coded by dealer and somehow retain your custom FDL Coding.


We thought the same, he pulled the work order today and the DME was flashed, the only thing that held was VMAX, all other FDL coding was gone. Just reporting as I had him look it up.

I thought after 10hrs the DME is locked?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> We thought the same, he pulled the work order today and the DME was flashed, the only thing that held was VMAX, all other FDL coding was gone. Just reporting as I had him look it up.
> 
> I thought after 10hrs the DME is locked?


I know what is being reported...but I still do not believe it. It defies logic.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I know what is being reported...but I still do not believe it. It defies logic.


YES, I know. We were both shocked. His car came with 130 limit. Something is amiss or the report is bull crap. I will have him give me a copy so I can see what it says.


----------



## theseanofsydney (May 8, 2016)

Why are these limited? Would it be due to winter tyre options on the car?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

i will get my new Z4 M40i (G29 - B58 Engine) next year and want to remov VMAX too.
The steps in Post #26 are the only things i must do within the first 10 working hours, or do i have to change other values too?

Thanks a lot


----------

